# Can you guys check out my youtube?



## JustKasket (Jul 30, 2016)

I'm  kinda new to doing Let's Plays and I'd like some people to give me there input on what I can do better and if you WANT TO you can sub. Leave your feedback here or the comments of the video and I will leave links to both of my two current lets plays

Silent Hill 





Dark Souls 3







Also I want to say thank you to the furry community got being so nice and friendly <3


----------



## Zipline (Jul 30, 2016)

good always go hard! Talking is a plus. oh the old games. Try talking about your experiences maybe of towns like that or scary stories about night to keep them interested while there is little going on. Over exaggerate your speech and reactions. Say it like when you were talking about blood. Aww, dead already. At least you had a happy ending


----------



## JustKasket (Jul 30, 2016)

Zipline said:


> good always go hard! Talking is a plus. oh the old games. Try talking about your experiences maybe of towns like that or scary stories about night to keep them interested while there is little going on. Over exaggerate your speech and reactions. Say it like when you were talking about blood. Aww, dead already. At least you had a "happy ending"


Thanks, and I will take that into account and try to do it better


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 30, 2016)

Silent Hill? Haven't played it?

OH BOY


----------



## JustKasket (Jul 30, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> Silent Hill? Haven't played it?
> 
> OH BOY


Nope I haven't my mom and friend nicky said that the first 3 are some of the best horror games ever and I was like "I need to play" so I got an emulator


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 30, 2016)

Play some DOOM 2016 on Nightmare then we'll talk


----------



## JustKasket (Jul 30, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Play some DOOM 2016 on Nightmare then we'll talk


Would the Orginal Doom with the Brutal Doom mod on the hardest difficulty work


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 30, 2016)

JustKasket said:


> Would the Orginal Doom with the Brutal Doom mod on the hardest difficulty work



Nah, that's too easy. DOOM 2016 steps their shit up with difficulty


----------



## JustKasket (Jul 30, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Nah, that's too easy. DOOM 2016 steps their shit up with difficulty


IDK about that The first two doom games are pretty damn hard on nightmare but brutal doom makes them 10x more crazy


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 30, 2016)

JustKasket said:


> IDK about that The first two doom games are pretty damn hard on nightmare but brutal doom makes them 10x more crazy


That infinite re-spawning stuff shouldn't be called nightmare, it should just be called plain annoying. After a while it just becomes routine to blast every room you back trace through.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 30, 2016)

JustKasket said:


> IDK about that The first two doom games are pretty damn hard on nightmare but brutal doom makes them 10x more crazy



Ehhh not so much compared to 2016. I've tried them and 2016 is bloody insane


----------



## JustKasket (Jul 30, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> That infinite re-spawning stuff shouldn't be called nightmare, it should just be called plain annoying. After a while it just becomes routine to blast every room you back trace through.


I will agree with that, that is why I do Full Ultra Violence or Black Metal


----------



## JustKasket (Jul 30, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Ehhh not so much compared to 2016. I've tried them and 2016 is bloody insane


I'll make sure to do that at some point


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 13, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Play some DOOM 2016 on Nightmare then we'll talk


For a guy that plays PlanetSide 2 on Low Quality Settings and fights for Vanu Sovereignty....





(I wouldn't be saying anything....)


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 13, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> For a guy that plays PlanetSide 2 on Low Quality Settings and fights for Vanu Sovereignty....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Battle Goose at 60FPS trumps all


----------

